# [EU]  Amiibo Cards



## PrincessKelly (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi!

I only want to trade EU cards, meaning 4 names  


My Doubles;

001 Isabelle
004 Sable 2x
005 Kapp'n
006 Resetti
010 Pascal 2x

021 Portia
038 Jitters
059 Nate
086 Chief
092 Henry
096 Cole
100 Walker -- Reserved

108 Tommy
111 Shrunk
113 Isabelle
115 Nate
117 Jack


I need;


118 Poncho
121 Tia
122 Lucha
125 Gwen
126 Coach
130 Prince
131 Pate
132 Vladimir
133 Savannah
137 Cookie
138 Sly
140 Avery
141 Nana
142 Peck
145 Carmen
148 Whitney
149 Broccolo
152 Wendy
153 Alfonso
155 Butch
156 Gabi
157 Moose
159 Zell
160 Pekoe
162 Mathilda
163 Ed
168 Nan
169 Bud
173 Julian
174 Bettina
175 Jay
177 Flip
178 Hugh
179 Hopper
180 Pecan
181 Drake
183 Camofrog
184 Anicotti
185 Chops
186 Charlise
189 Drift
190 Vesta
194 Gladys
195 Hamphrey
198 Agent S
199 Big Top


----------



## PrincessKelly (Feb 9, 2016)

Bumpedibump


----------



## PrincessKelly (Feb 26, 2016)

Updated


----------

